# How do people react when you tell them your hobby is slingshots?



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey guys, I searched the forums for a while, I was looking to see if anyone had discussed how family and friends and even strangers react when you tell them your primary hobby is slingshots?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

As for me, while some "city folk" may act like it's a little weird, so far every one of them has had their mind changed when I show them a beautiful custom or a natural or the amazing industrial design skills of Eric, Seljan, etc.

Guys mostly think it's cool. Most of them tell me about the ones they made as kids or the Wrist Rocket they had as a teen.

When I tell guys about the velocities some of you are achieving with giant spheres of steel they marvel.

Only my fiancee is unimpressed, but I could have a bigger vice.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

3 years ago when i started, my parents forbid ut! I had to keep it a secret....eventually they just grew tired of trying to stop me and just let it be. Now they seem impressed when i make a nice natty!   Although, now im questioned about every scuff or mark in the wall, evn though i dont shoot in the house. 

Most people ive told thinks its pretty cool, while some think its weird. I havent had anyone complain to police when i go out shooting, everbody who has approached me (not many) seemed interested and fascinated.

Unfortunately, slingshots have a bad name. I try and change that whenever i can!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Same here, many people ask about "wrist rockets" because obviously they're better ( and I think folks just like to say wrist rocket). I then show them a cool custom laminated shooter or a really swank HDPE and they can help but hold it and admire the workmanship. Very few even ask to shoot one though.


----------



## QuotidianPrepper (Apr 1, 2016)

Certainly goes down better than knife collecting / modifying that was my previous interest! Ha ha!


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Most of my friends, upon realizing that I have a "thing" for slingshots are surprised, bemused and shocked. Some are convinced that I've regressed into a second childhood.

I live in an area where no one is interested in the sport and I have yet to convert anyone to it's joys since I got hooked about six years ago.

However, they all realize that I'm into something that is personally gratifyin and that my collector's zeal is rather unique. That's good enough for me!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Most of my friends, upon realizing that I have a "thing" for slingshots are surprised, bemused and shocked. Some are convinced that I've regressed into a second childhood.
> 
> I live in an area where no one is interested in the sport and I have yet to convert anyone to it's joys since I got hooked about six years ago.
> 
> However, they all realize that I'm into something that is personally gratifyin and that my collector's zeal is rather unique. That's good enough for me!


Yea. Even my cynical fiance who said I was having a midlife crisis is happy I've found something I love so much.

Great posts guys. This was just the sort of stuff I hoped some of you would share.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

TheNewSlingshotGuy said:


> 3 years ago when i started, my parents forbid ut! I had to keep it a secret....eventually they just grew tired of trying to stop me and just let it be. Now they seem impressed when i make a nice natty! Although, now im questioned about every scuff or mark in the wall, evn though i dont shoot in the house.
> 
> Most people ive told thinks its pretty cool, while some think its weird. I havent had anyone complain to police when i go out shooting, everbody who has approached me (not many) seemed interested and fascinated.
> 
> Unfortunately, slingshots have a bad name. I try and change that whenever i can!


I have to shoot at stuff in the house or go to friends houses with yards. A slingshot has to follow the same rule as a shotgun here as far as being fired in proximity to man made structures. It's only enforced by tools though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I start out by showing them Bill Hays "Hatchcock" slingshot, that almost always throws their stereotype thinking off. I would say the majority of them want to shoot it, mainly out of curiosity because of the unique design. I then tell them it's just not about the slingshot, there are several stages of slingshots, everything from making them to shooting them. I always give them Mj, Bill hays, TreeFork, Nathan, Beanflip,Volp and any other YouTube videos I can think of. The most important one I believe is time spent with young people teaching them a multitude of lessons. Everything from respect for others, crafting slingshots, and to me the most important showing that someone cares and you don't need expensive video games, or as I see them expensive babysitters. Slingshots have introduced me to the finest group of people I've ever had the privilege of meeting.


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

I have seen people post them on the BushcraftUSA forum and always thought it was a bit juvenile. I have always been a gun and archery guy so never had the interest in slingshots. Recently I saw some cool looking designs though and thought that it might be fun walking around my farm. Now I am geting pretty excited about receiving my first SS in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Generally somewhere between perplexed and amused. After explaining the basics and offering a low draw weight slingshot (braided #64 rubber bands on a Trumark frame), retro-punk goggles and a bag of jelly beans for ammo, the perplexed/amusement turns to a smile and a question; "where can I get one of these?"

Have fun and remember to wear your goggles!


----------



## Raku (Jan 21, 2016)

In Spain slingshot speak it is to think only of killing birds in rural areas and use one made of wood tree and bicycle camera and look at you like you're stupid.

a greeting


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Tag said:


> I start out by showing them Bill Hays "Hatchcock" slingshot, that almost always throws their stereotype thinking off. I would say the majority of them want to shoot it, mainly out of curiosity because of the unique design. I then tell them it's just not about the slingshot, there are several stages of slingshots, everything from making them to shooting them. I always give them Mj, Bill hays, TreeFork, Nathan, Beanflip,Volp and any other YouTube videos I can think of. The most important one I believe is time spent with young people teaching them a multitude of lessons. Everything from respect for others, crafting slingshots, and to me the most important showing that someone cares and you don't need expensive video games, or as I see them expensive babysitters. Slingshots have introduced me to the finest group of people I've ever had the privilege of meeting.


I do the same thing! When most people hear "slingshot", the first thing that comes to mind is a "wrist rocket".


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

My friends and family see nothing strange about a 73 year old who rides a motorcycle also liking slingshots.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*My primary doctor, a real live wire ... full of life and adventure, has asked me for a shooter. I might give him a Dankung or tout him on a Scout. There's a responsibility tho, I don't want to just hand someone a shooter when there's so much to know, from pouch grip to catch box and everything in between. I've told him about this forum and he's eager to study.*

*Because this is such a niche sport, most react with rolled eyes and assume I shoot birds. Overall, this renaissance is something that excites most newbies which is a big part of the fun.*


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

They kinda make a face like.. Youre 26 dude. Grow up.. But then see how well i shoot and are like damn. And i feel there are better shooters than me for sure so imagine if they seen them.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Most people say cool.. while looking at me kind of strange..and most bring up "wrist rockets" but then when I show them a nice natural and tell them I harvested 31 squirrels and 3 dove this past hunting season.. they seem a bit more intrested.. ask questions about bands and ammo and say they want one


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

pult421 said:


> They kinda make a face like.. Youre 26 dude. Grow up.. But then see how well i shoot and are like ****. And i feel there are better shooters than me for sure so imagine if they seen them.


Wait until you tell them you are over 40 and slingshot.

I also get strange looks when I tell them I am into Vinyl, wet shaving, smoking meat, taking photos of food and slacklining. You have to keep young somehow and hobbies does it for me.

They usually look like my avatar after I tell them.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

brucered said:


> pult421 said:
> 
> 
> > They kinda make a face like.. Youre 26 dude. Grow up.. But then see how well i shoot and are like ****. And i feel there are better shooters than me for sure so imagine if they seen them.
> ...


 lol thats hilarious brucered.. I can only hope by 40 i have a bionic slingshot arm!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I don't tell them because they already know lol


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Like monkeynipples said, many refer to shooting birds and I have to say, "I don't kill anything at all, I just shoot to relax and it's fun." Most snicker or laugh....and I'm talking about Ecuadorians and expats from USA alike...then the bird thing comes in somewhere almost every time. My friends the roving police patrol watched me shoot once, said I was pretty good, that was it..no "hey Chuck, can you make me one too?" for which I am thankful. I really don't want to promote the sport here because Ecuadorians especially youth are very inflammatory and often have rock throwing and even gasoline bomb throwing at police during unruly demonstrations, let along slingshots. I don't want the government to ban them so I just shoot, my neighbors see me, never come around to watch, the least curious people in the world except when they're not supposed to be curious, then they are. There is one expat who asked me to make him a frame, I did, he hardly shoots it (two days wasted) and I made him a catch box too. Wifey shot at first but tired of it and glances up from her Facebook or What's App long enough to wink at me, give it a quick glance when I show her what I just finished and that's that.

Slingshotery around here is a lonely sport but that's fine, Alfie one of my six dogs, sits at the "range" with me.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Slingster said:


> I have seen people post them on the BushcraftUSA forum and always thought it was a bit juvenile. I have always been a gun and archery guy so never had the interest in slingshots. Recently I saw some cool looking designs though and thought that it might be fun walking around my farm. Now I am geting pretty excited about receiving my first SS in the mail tomorrow.


Most of the people that would insult the Hobby watch reality TV shows.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Tag said:


> I start out by showing them Bill Hays "Hatchcock" slingshot, that almost always throws their stereotype thinking off. I would say the majority of them want to shoot it, mainly out of curiosity because of the unique design. I then tell them it's just not about the slingshot, there are several stages of slingshots, everything from making them to shooting them. I always give them Mj, Bill hays, TreeFork, Nathan, Beanflip,Volp and any other YouTube videos I can think of. The most important one I believe is time spent with young people teaching them a multitude of lessons. Everything from respect for others, crafting slingshots, and to me the most important showing that someone cares and you don't need expensive video games, or as I see them expensive babysitters. Slingshots have introduced me to the finest group of people I've ever had the privilege of meeting.


I was hanging out with a guy near the big lake around here and I was shooting cans that would Float by, most at a pretty good distance distance.

So now he wants me to make a pickle fork shooter for him. Just might have a convert.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Here in Italy it's very strange hobby for adult people. Somrtimes they joke about this...
Until they don't see a match ligting...
Then their mouth remains open for a while


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

inconvenience said:


> Slingster said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen people post them on the BushcraftUSA forum and always thought it was a bit juvenile. I have always been a gun and archery guy so never had the interest in slingshots. Recently I saw some cool looking designs though and thought that it might be fun walking around my farm. Now I am geting pretty excited about receiving my first SS in the mail tomorrow.
> ...


I don't follow?


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Slingster said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > Slingster said:
> ...


Most people who would insult sling shots engage in absolutely terrible mind destroying pop culture.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *My primary doctor, a real live wire ... full of life and adventure, has asked me for a shooter. I might give him a Dankung or tout him on a Scout. There's a responsibility tho, I don't want to just hand someone a shooter when there's so much to know, from pouch grip to catch box and everything in between. I've told him about this forum and he's eager to study.*
> 
> *Because this is such a niche sport, most react with rolled eyes and assume I shoot birds. Overall, this renaissance is something that excites most newbies which is a big part of the fun.*


Maybe the Dankung with a few sets of looped tubes would be best? Almost foolproof.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## bradclark1 (Jan 26, 2016)

> Yea Chuck. I think slingshots have been used by the IRA and others. I think they even launched grenades with them.


The IRA used slings as in the David and Goliath type. I have a few but mainly use the large size to sling tennis balls for the dog.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

bradclark1 said:


> > Yea Chuck. I think slingshots have been used by the IRA and others. I think they even launched grenades with them.
> 
> 
> The IRA used slings as in the David and Goliath type. I have a few but mainly use the large size to sling tennis balls for the dog.


Ahh. I made a couple out of paracord but it's quite difficult to get even minimal accuraccy. Quite powerful though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

inconvenience said:


> Slingster said:
> 
> 
> > inconvenience said:
> ...


Yep, tv is bad news as far as I am concerned. My wife and I made the decision to not have a tv about twelve years ago. With three little kids and building a house all by myself I dont have the time nor inclination to watch one. From what I can tell by the little I have seen when at families houses there is nothing but garbage on these days. Makes you wonder about the people who watch those progams.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Slingster said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > Slingster said:
> ...


Yea. If I watch something it is a movie or a YouTube video.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## bradclark1 (Jan 26, 2016)

> Ahh. I made a couple out of paracord but it's quite difficult to get even minimal accuraccy. Quite powerful though.


Being accurate takes a whole lot of practice that's for sure. I saw a video a few days ago of a guy hitting a target on the fly numerous times. The slings I have are made out of paracord also. To get a historic fiber made sling costs $85 and only one guy makes them.

Not meaning to hijack the thread.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I tell them that the zombies are coming and that I am am practicing shooting ammo that explodes on impact. I follow up by saying that we need to learn how to shoot slingshots because the government is surly going to take our guns away. My psychologist tells me that shooting holes in pop cans is a good way of expressing pent up anger against presidential candidates or, perhaps, a good release of sexual frustration.

Actually, I tell people that I got re=interested in slingshots after discovering that there are thousands of enthusiasts around the world. That people are making slingshots that are fantastic pieces of "Hand held sculpture", that they are able to cut a card in half or light a match with one and that it's a lot of fun. Then they generally give me that strange half smile and say, I thought you were just doing it to relieve your sexual frustration.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

bradclark1 said:


> > Ahh. I made a couple out of paracord but it's quite difficult to get even minimal accuraccy. Quite powerful though.
> 
> 
> Being accurate takes a whole lot of practice that's for sure. I saw a video a few days ago of a guy hitting a target on the fly numerous times. The slings I have are made out of paracord also. To get a historic fiber made sling costs $85 and only one guy makes them.
> Not meaning to hijack the thread.


There are some very good slingers but even the best of them isn't as accurate with their sling as pretty much any of us are with a slingshot. It's just the nature of the weapon I guess. I've only watched videos of Balearic Isles Slingers though. Maybe their technique is not as accurate as others.

I do want to learn to use mine as I love all projectile weapons and it's basically the starting point.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Slingshots have been viewed as toys for kids in the rural areas here in Turkey. Coming from the city, it is pretty much frowned upon and seen as an object for the working class which is used to kill birds with. Therefore being in my mid 30's it tends to be a secret of mine and which I only share with people close to me. It sucks that it has to be this way 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

It is strainge how slingshots are almost like a secret society sport. You would think now days with it being common for adult to play video games and such that slingshot would be ciewed the way they are.

Well I oficially form the IS3. That will henceforth be known to us as the "International Slingshot Secret Society" or should it be called the IS4?


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Slingster said:


> It is strainge how slingshots are almost like a secret society sport. You would think now days with it being common for adult to play video games and such that slingshot would be ciewed the way they are.
> 
> Well I oficially form the IS3. That will henceforth be known to us as the "International Slingshot Secret Society" or should it be called the IS4?


Hahha, true that!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Slingster said:


> It is strainge how slingshots are almost like a secret society sport. You would think now days with it being common for adult to play video games and such that slingshot would be ciewed the way they are.
> 
> Well I oficially form the IS3. That will henceforth be known to us as the "International Slingshot Secret Society" or should it be called the IS4?


Yea. That is odd. It's perfectly acceptable for a 40 year old guy to spend 8 hours in a row moving his polygons against other people's polygons.

I was a hardcore gamer until the day I picked slingshots back up. Haven't logged into a game since.

I feel sort of like a slingshot evangelist.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Guys, I have removed a few posts discussing whether slingshots are lethal against humans. For a number of reasons, including that we don't want politicians to ever get the idea that slingshots are anything more than children's toys, we don't discuss using them against humans.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Henry in Panama said:


> Guys, I have removed a few posts discussing whether slingshots are lethal against humans. For a number of reasons, including that we don't want politicians to ever get the idea that slingshots are anything more than children's toys, we don't discuss using them against humans.


 sorry about that. But im sure if they classify a slingshot as a firearm its already gone through their mind. Im sure that this forum if taken into consideration will prove that we have what it takes to be responsible enough to dabble in the sport. I will refrain from any talk about such use of a slingshot henry.  good day. Im headin out shootin!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I wear a Pocket Predator cap when I go to town... sometimes, but not very often, I'll get someone who'll ask what does the cap mean... I tell them I make slingshots and that's the brand name...

Most nod their head and have a positive look on their face... and some have even asked for more information. I've never had any one give a negative opinion... But I've only been wearing the cap for about 5 years, so there's plenty of time left!


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Bill Hays said:


> I wear a Pocket Predator cap when I go to town... sometimes, but not very often, I'll get someone who'll ask what does the cap mean... I tell them I make slingshots and that's the brand name...
> Most nod their head and have a positive look on their face... and some have even asked for more information. I've never had any one give a negative opinion... But I've only been wearing the cap for about 5 years, so there's plenty of time left!


Hey Bill, do you sell PP gear? I would love a PP cap or t-shirt 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

pult421 said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, I have removed a few posts discussing whether slingshots are lethal against humans. For a number of reasons, including that we don't want politicians to ever get the idea that slingshots are anything more than children's toys, we don't discuss using them against humans.
> ...


Yea. Technically I can't shoot mine within 500 feet of a man made structure. Same as a shotgun. I have been trying to find an ammo that is heavy yet disintegrates on impact with a hard structure. Tried Gobstoppers but they will curl upwards if you fire them with decent bands. Too light I guess.

I figured if a cop did decide to enforce this rule and I had ammo like that he might give me a pass.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

I have been very lucky as my parents trusted me at a very young age to start playing with blowguns, slingshots, bow and arrows, etc. That has made it a lot easier on me.

I have showed a few friends and they were somewhat interested, but none of them liked it well enough to give it a real go. I think most people my age think it's too difficult, silly, or not worth the time. I don't really tell people outside of my friends and family, for fear that they will make a quick assumption without me being able to show them otherwise. Where if someone is over at my house, I can tell them about it, and then immediately show them how awesome it is and how they can do it too . I am only 16 though so hopefully I have more time to make some converts .


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

SharpshooterJD said:


> I have been very lucky as my parents trusted me at a very young age to start playing with blowguns, slingshots, bow and arrows, etc. That has made it a lot easier on me.
> 
> I have showed a few friends and they were somewhat interested, but none of them liked it well enough to give it a real go. I think most people my age think it's too difficult, silly, or not worth the time. I don't really tell people outside of my friends and family, for fear that they will make a quick assumption without me being able to show them otherwise. Where if someone is over at my house, I can tell them about it, and then immediately show them how awesome it is and how they can do it too . I am only 16 though so hopefully I have more time to make some converts .


Off topic but...

Ha. I just realised you were one of the guys who's videos I watch. You seem to have a sweet area to craft and an awesome area to shoot.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

People just kind iof look at me funny. My GF had noticed how much I enjoyed it and I gave her a sling. She got to shoot it for the first time this past weekend. The first clank of hitting the can and she was hooked. Now she is asking me about if she can compete in the MWST I said of course you can.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

inconvenience said:


> SharpshooterJD said:
> 
> 
> > I have been very lucky as my parents trusted me at a very young age to start playing with blowguns, slingshots, bow and arrows, etc. That has made it a lot easier on me.
> ...


Awesome! I hope you have found some use in them . I did have a garage and a backyard that I used. But I have been in a hotel for the past 7 or 8 months while my family looks for a house. I still have a nice field to shoot in behind the hotel, not the best for filming as it is right next to the highway, but great for shooting . However that means I haven't had a shop for a while which is difficult for me. But I am trying to make the best of the situation, and doing my best to trust that God has a plan for us .


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

I've always had a natural desire to shoot things. So I usually start off by telling people of that desire and that with everything I've shot, slingshots have held my attention best and have made me a better all around shooter with everything. Most understand and very few go further. I love hunting and it's big in my area but for most people the only thing they'll "hunt" that doesn't need a shotgun, needs a fishing pole. So I don't win too many over with the hunting argument. I think it's funny, and a little ironic, people think slingshots are a child's toys but to buy one from Wal-mart you have to be 18 or older.


----------



## Ole Man Dan (Dec 18, 2013)

My experience is that most people think we are overgrown adolescents. Shooting 'Spit wads'... or Vandals, shooting windows...

Some people actually are interested. These folks ask why, then want to see one and see me shoot it...

When people find out I can destroy a tin can with ease they have a little more respect. BUT...

Most people will fall back on the old line... I can't shoot one. I try to show em they can.

I have successfully added one buddy to the rank of slingshot shooters. I thought I'd do better...

I have made several Naturals, but my new favorites are Natural PPF types.

Slingshot in one pocket and another pocket full of marbles and even if folks look at me like I'm weird, I live in the rural South, and different is ok down here. I can kick a can down old gravel roads, and everybody is happy. I live by a large creek so I can wander up and down it shooting snakes,rats ect... (Thats what I have my buddy doing too.) Doesn't take much to entertain me now days.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

truthornothing said:


> People just kind iof look at me funny. My GF had noticed how much I enjoyed it and I gave her a sling. She got to shoot it for the first time this past weekend. The first clank of hitting the can and she was hooked. Now she is asking me about if she can compete in the MWST I said of course you can.


That's awesome!


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

SharpshooterJD said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> > People just kind iof look at me funny. My GF had noticed how much I enjoyed it and I gave her a sling. She got to shoot it for the first time this past weekend. The first clank of hitting the can and she was hooked. Now she is asking me about if she can compete in the MWST I said of course you can.
> ...


Yes watching her jump up and down every time the can went clank. She wants to get up early Saturday and go shooting. I think much like fire arms. Anyone that is shown how to shoot a slingshot and has early success will be hooked. Busting cans is too much fun. I don't know why but it is.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice to see I finally posted something people wanted to talk about. Great to hear so many takes on this.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Preach it brother! It sort of makes me reevaluate my TV watching habits. Monday, Super Girl, wife likes this one, Tuesday, the Flash, Wednesday, Arrow, and Thursday, Legends of Hero's, and Friday, computer. Saturday Honey Dew list. Hummmm, am I in a rut? Shooting is coming soon.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, I'm kind of an expert on this. I've shown my slingshot and had this discussion literally hundreds of times.

Off and on through the years I have mentioned on the forum that I have a pre-loaded slingshot and in my pocket all the time. If I have my pants on there is a slingshot in my pocket. I am also a dentist with 3,000 patients and the topic of slingshots comes up often as I'm chatting away. When it does come up I pull the slingshot out of my pocket and say something like "you don't have any idea how weird your dentist is" and then off we go talking about the differences between the ones they had as kids etc.

Likewise, when I am out and about and shooting I readily show anyone that might be interested (Back in the day when the compulsion was in full swing I used to carry an extra slingshot or two with me in the truck just for these times. If anyone showed real interest I would chat for a while and then give them a slingshot to take with them. I have lost track of how many slingshots I have given away through the years. I have never been a slingshot collector as such. When you make your own slingshots you end up having a lot of extras laying around and I always end up giving them away).

I have never had a problem nor a complaint in all the years I have shared about slingshots and as I think back about why that might be, I think there a few things I do that help people relax:

- Let's face it, I am kind of odd shooting a slingshot and so I readily laugh at myself and admit that it is a bit different.

- I am always excited when sharing and the excitement sort of "rubs off".

- I rarely talk about hunting unless they bring it up and then I only talk about pests. Occasionally a real hunter is interested and then we get into more detail but generally it's about shooting inanimate things like leaves, pinecones, cans etc.

-The line that I use most often is "The great thing about slingshots it that the whole world becomes a target."

winnie


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Well said Winnie, you're a good ambassador for the sport.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Like I'm straight from 1823.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

> I have been trying to find an ammo that is heavy yet disintegrates on impact with a hard structure. Tried Gobstoppers but they will curl upwards if you fire them with decent bands. Too light I guess.
> 
> I figured if a cop did decide to enforce this rule and I had ammo like that he might give me a pass.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


try sugar cubes, the actual cube-shaped ones. little messy but they fly straight and actually disintegrate.


----------



## Bart simpson (Feb 20, 2016)

I hunt with my slingshot in the uk and people who see me just smile and say why not if I had an air gun shooting on land that is not mine they phone the police and I would certainly be arrested for armed trespassing.they see a kind of romance involved in taking quarry with a slingshot and turn a blind eye its like you will never take any animal with that which is good for me living in such an overcrowded island.my family think I am reliving my youth which I suppose is right but at 39 I wish to stay young and this helps


----------

